# FS/FT: 4" Male Pseudotropheus Aurora $10



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

A nice mbuna for someone keeping African cichlids.

More than willing to trade for something similar.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bump for a lovely fishy! wish i had room


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a female aurora and have room for him


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Brisch said:


> I have a female aurora and have room for him


do you have a tank journal thread with pics and stuff brisch? id love to see it


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I didnt know there was a tank journal thing. Im somewhat new to forums


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

bump for a beautiful species of mbuna


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you've got the perfect home for this guy Brisch, let me know if you want to line this up


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

yeah Ill for sure take him, I can meet at a skytrain or something cause i dont drive, whenever you want


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm at Joyce Skytrain and I can meet you tomorrow sometime, or even tonight if it works for you. What station are you at?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice fish, i want for my 120


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

tomorrow sometime, Ill pm my number to you


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Pickup pending...


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'ed very interested. hope to hear from you.

Teal'c


----------

